# Alternate Pool List



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just received a letter from my local stating that I was placed on an alternate pool list for possible enrollment in the future. Is there any positive in this?


----------



## ddyoung (Sep 15, 2012)

what the heck does that mean? what is an alternate pool list ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

From the letters wording it sounds like they put you on file for two years with your name and interview score active for the duration of that time frame. 

There was also some stuff about requesting a "Re-Interview" providing specific requirements are met before May 1st of 2016 i.e. 1,000 hours of electrical construction work experience or successful completion of two or more post secondary trade related classes.


----------



## ddyoung (Sep 15, 2012)

My geuss is that if you do what it says in the letter then you'll have a real GOOD shot at that point, ..if they weren't interested at all you would have probably not gotten that letter ...that certainly sounds positive to me for sure...I know that any hoop you have to jump through is worth it, I can guarantee that..good luck.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. If they didn't like me they would of just sent me out a letter saying that I didn't get in. I guess they want to see how bad I really want it. The only problem is now I have to figure out how to get this 1,000 hours of experience.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Alternate pool is where you play with your left hand. Practice makes perfect. Hard to make the trick shots, though. :jester:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

The only thing I am doing now is sitting home playing pocket pool. :laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure if your local has a material handler classification, but if you worked as one you could gain some knowledge of tools and materials. Might be a good place to start.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

That would definitely be a good place to start but I don't think my local has something like that. I applied for a couple of laborer jobs this week just to at least get me on some job sites but haven't heard anything yet. Trying to go the 1,000 hours of experience doesn't seem feasible because not only is it impossible to get hired as an electricians helper with no experience I couldn't see someone hiring you knowing you were gong to bail for the union in a year.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:


> .... I couldn't see someone hiring you knowing you were gong to bail for the union in a year.


You'd be incredibly foolish to reveal this information.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Personally i wouldnt sit around waiting for a turn to work. I would be looking elsewhere. 
There is work out there, you dont need to jump through hoops to have a job.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Union contractors hire non-union help off the street. I'd suggest you try a few. If you could catch on with a union contractor,they could be your best reference.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> You'd be incredibly foolish to reveal this information.


Of course, which is why I wouldn't say anything if I was hired by a non-union contractor but it's not in my nature to lead someone on or waste their time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Spunk#7 said:


> Union contractors hire non-union help off the street. I'd suggest you try a few. If you could catch on with a union contractor,they could be your best reference.


I have an interview on Monday for an electrician a couple of towns away. I noticed an ad on Craigslist looking for someone with some experience in residential electrical wiring so I applied. Maybe this guy is a union contractor.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Personally i wouldnt sit around waiting for a turn to work. I would be looking elsewhere.
> There is work out there, you dont need to jump through hoops to have a job.


I would not either. I would ask about the CE/CW program, if they have one. 

In our local, if you are'nt one of the lucky 12 they take into the A program they offer you B (CE/CW). You can wait another year for A, or get started. 

After they hit their quota on both, there is an alternate list. They will pull from that list early on if an apprentice fails a drug test, or decides this is not what they want to do. After school starts I would not count on them pulling from the alternate list.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Spunk#7 said:


> Union contractors hire non-union help off the street. I'd suggest you try a few. If you could catch on with a union contractor,they could be your best reference.


That is usualy for drivers and around the shop help. Yes that could be a good reference, as long as "the man" does'nt try and hold you down.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have an interview on Monday for an electrician a couple of towns away. I noticed an ad on Craigslist looking for someone with some experience in residential electrical wiring so I applied. Maybe this guy is a union contractor.


I don't think so.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I don't think he is. I looked him up online but couldn't find much information other than some financials and number of employees.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> The only problem is now I have to figure out how to get this 1,000 hours of experience.





Dillinger4 said:


> ...or successful completion of two or more post secondary trade related classes.


As you explained the letter, I think you have 2 options to meet the requested qualifications. 

If it were me, I'd probably try to figure out how to do both because (A) if I did it should look really good during a re-interview, and (B) if one option fell through at least I met the other before the deadline.
.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would definitely go both routes 1.) Because it would be more beneficial in helping me learn the trade as opposed to just taking one track 2.) Like you said Michigan Master it would look really good at the next interview but don't see how I would be able to go about doing both unless the guy I was working for knew up from that I would need to be out of work by 5:00 pm to attend school four nights a week for three months starting in September. There would be no way I would lay out $1,400 for two trade classes and be stuck on a job site at class time.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would definitely go both routes 1.) Because it would be more beneficial in helping me learn the trade as opposed to just taking one track 2.) Like you said Michigan Master it would look really good at the next interview but don't see how I would be able to go about doing both unless the guy I was working for knew up from that I would need to be out of work by 5:00 pm to attend school four nights a week for three months starting in September. There would be no way I would lay out $1,400 for two trade classes and be stuck on a job site at class time.


You can be up front with an employer about going to school without telling them you plan on jumping ship the second the union offers you a position. You don't even need to tell them what you are going to school for.

However, if you get a job somewhere you can start gaining that 1000 hrs of experience, you can tell them you're are also taking the initiative with school in hopes of one day becoming an electrician; they might decide to take you on as an apprentice if you work out well and then you won't have to wait for the union.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Michigan Master said:


> You can be up front with an employer about going to school without telling them you plan on jumping ship the second the union offers you a position. You don't even need to tell them what you are going to school for.
> 
> However, if you get a job somewhere you can start gaining that 1000 hrs of experience, you can tell them you're are also taking the initiative with school in hopes of one day becoming an electrician; they might decide to take you on as an apprentice if you work out well and then you won't have to wait for the union.


I came to the conclusion that I'm just going to drop the $1,400 or whatever it is to take the two electrical trade classes to satisfy the unions requirements. It just seems a lot easier. Three months of classes with each class three hours in duration twice a week for a total of 72 hours per subject. 144 hours of class vs 1,000 hours of on the job training.


----------

